# Do all cockapoos fade as they grow up ?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter appears to be lightening - he has always had flashes of white on his chest & top of head but generally was a deep red ginger, especially his ears. As his hair grows it certainly seems to be fading. I think it suits him so I'm not disappointed but I just wondered if it was a common thing


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady went from darker to much lighter....almost a white ontop of her head....and she was the colour of a golden retriever when we brought her home...


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't comment on all Cockapoos, but Gaia seems to be changing from a 'Plain' chocolate roan to a 'Milk' chocolate roan.

I met another brown Cockapoo and her owner said she was getting lighter too! So that's 3 ..........


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes many do.Many chocolate cockapoos fade and some reds fade too although miley hasnt( only on her head).some blacks get brown hightlights as they get older and of course most sables fade quite a bit.pyper my blue merle has stayed the same xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just to be different...Betty has now got a darker strip down her back!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is getting darker, he is a blue roan but I wonder if Bonnie will get lighter as a lot of choccies do.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Just to be different...Betty has now got a darker strip down her back!!


Betty being different???? Why does that not surprise me!!

My Betty is black with a white chest and is now 2 and doesn't appear to be fading at all...........yet!!!!


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Archie has gone lovely soft blonde on top,i love his soft tones and highlights. He is one beautiful puppy dog.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

jackster said:


> Archie has gone lovely soft blonde on top,i love his soft tones and highlights. He is one beautiful puppy dog.


He is gorgeous and I love the way he is really reclining against a union jack cushion!!!


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Archie is very patriotic. He knows how to pose.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Woah!!!!!!! Archie is almost identical to Lady!!!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Just to be different too - Nacho has definitely got darker with age (as the breeder said he might). He has gone from a light apricot to more of a strawberry blonde (or ginger as my adoring step brother calls him


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Bodger is definitely fading he was black but he has very reddish brown endings to his fur really noticeable when the sun is on him. When he comes up against a black dog he looks more brown than black. He also has white hairs appearing although you only really notice them when you run your hand through his fur against the way it naturally lays. He is 91/2 months old. His mum was cream and his dad black with a brown background.


----------



## mellgina (Apr 22, 2012)

My Tallula was a solid chocolate when we first got her she is now 8 mnths and a lot of her coat has lightened so she looks like she's been faded by the sun !


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer had a mixture of apricot and white patches. The apricot colour increased over the first few months. After his groom on Friday he now is more white than apricot. Tail and Ears have stayed with the colour but the rest is definitely lightening.


----------

